# Crepe Myrtle Question



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I noticed this last year but didn't think anything of it; I trimmed my crepe myrtle last year and now when they grow back the begin to turn blackish on the leaves. You can actually rub it off mwith your hands but the whole tree turns this color. What is this and how do I stop it? It never happened until I began to trim them back all the way.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

i bet it is aphid poop. really no big deal


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Possibly a black fungus? try Googling "Crepe Myrtle fungus?"...


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

mowers99 said:


> i bet it is aphid poop. really no big deal


Well if it is, then they have digestion problems because the entire tree is black and these are very mature trees.


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a mold that grows on the aphid "honey dew" (poop). Not really harmful, but a teaspoon or two of baking soda in a gallon of water will nail it if sprayed on the areas.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

B-1 83 said:


> It's a mold that grows on the aphid "honey dew" (poop). Not really harmful, but a teaspoon or two of baking soda in a gallon of water will nail it if sprayed on the areas.


Thanks so much- I will actually do this this evening. I fought it last year and decided to cut them back early; however, it came back.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The problem isn't related to trimming...as mentioned its the aphid.

Crepe Myrtles in my experience have much better blooms when they are pruned good.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

mine looked like poop this year,i think i may have cut them back a little to far last year.i committed "crepe murder "they never really greened up or bloomed this year.leaves are still kinda yellow,not green,but they have bloomed some,not sure if it was the drought or me cutting em back a little to far.hope fully theyll come back next spring.maybe a little fertilizer.ive seen that black stuff on em,did the baking soda,clean em right up.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

All I know is that I'm on my third year of trying to kill mine...I'm certain Crepe Myrtle must be French for "has more venom than an vindictive ex".....I think I'm getting the upper hand, we'll see next spring.

SR!


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

ill take pics tomorrow and post em,maybe a few of you guys could to.maybe between us all,we can figure out whats up.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Use the baking soda, that mold also gets on sage bushes. To get the crape's to bloom, use the fertilizer stakes. I do it every year and mine are full of blooms, a couple have even started to produce mulit colored blooms.
There is also a plant hormones, it comes in a little brown bottle called Super Thrive sold just about every where. You can put in on anything except on Tomatoes, I dont know why but that is what I was told.


----------

